# It?s VR time!



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So I got the itch again, now I’m in a 3.2 Quattro! I was playing with a B5 S4, great car and we had a lot of fun. However It was sold when my daughter was born. I have been waiting for the right car ever since, and I have found it. I always missed my old A3 so I’m very exited about this car. 

It’s a completely stock, quite neglected 06 with 124k. I have big plans for this car. This will be it’s story, let’s do a build thread!










Update, 5/23/18, modification list so far!

Engine...
Factory rotating assembly.
Fluidampr.
Arp head studs.
034 oil filter housing adapter.
034 head spacer.
Super tech valves, stainless intake, inconel exhaust. 
Super tech dual spring, titanium retainers.

Turbo set up...
Precision 6262, ball bearing, t4 flange, 63ar.
Tial MVR 44 wastegate.
034 Intercooler pipping.
Garret fmic, high density 600hp core.
034 billet diverter valve.
034 billet slot maf housing.

Fuel system...
034 billet fuel rail.
Bosch 850 ev14’s.
Aeromotive adjustable regulator.
Detach DW65 In tank pump.
All 6an fittings and fuel line.

Exhaust...
CTS ceramic coated exhaust manifold.
CTS 3in down pipe.
CTS 3in mid pipe.

Mounts...
034 Billet engine and trans mounts.
034 Billet Spherical dog bone.
034 Torque mounts. 

Suspension...
ST XTA coilovers.
ST Camber plates.
PowerFlex black front arm bushings.
034 Billet sway bar end links, front/rear.
034 rear sway bar.
034 Billet rear upper control arms.
034 Billet rear toe links.
034 Front subframe locking collars.
034 Billet rear subframe mount Inserts.

Brakes...
Front Brembo 17Z
Rear Brembo 4 Piston calipers, with CreationsMotorsports brackets and MK5 R32 310mm rotors.
42Draft Designs wheel studs.

Wheels...
BBS CH 028, 18-8 ET 43.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

124 K in a VR6...thats still a baby


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

My thoughts exactly, starting all the maintenance today! The plan is to get it caught up on everything, then start playing with stuff. 

I always start out with mounts and suspension. Then engine stuff starts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on the VR! Mine served me very well, just sold it to a friend with 145k miles on it.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Congrats on the VR! Mine served me very well, just sold it to a friend with 145k miles on it.


Thanks man, I remember both your cars, Do you have plans for something new? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Thanks man, I remember both your cars, Do you have plans for something new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the fiancée went out and ordered a 2018 Q5. So I decided to take over her 2013 Q5. Summer wheels should be here tomorrow for it. Started a new thread over on Audizine. Apparently there is next to nothing on Fourtitude for Q's lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Those initial pictures pain me. Glad that car has been rescued by someone who will appreciate it, and am excited to see what you will do with it! :thumbup:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Those initial pictures pain me. Glad that car has been rescued by someone who will appreciate it, and am excited to see what you will do with it! :thumbup:



+1


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yeah the fiancée went out and ordered a 2018 Q5. So I decided to take over her 2013 Q5. Summer wheels should be here tomorrow for it. Started a new thread over on Audizine. Apparently there is next to nothing on Fourtitude for Q's lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Good for you, those are awesome! I’ve been on Audizine for years with my old S4, Just nothing for the A3 over there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Good for you, those are awesome! I’ve been on Audizine for years with my old S4, Just nothing for the A3 over there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah tried bringing life to that area along with bronco but it was an uphill battle for sure.

And like everyone else said, glad to see you saving this car! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Those initial pictures pain me. Glad that car has been rescued by someone who will appreciate it, and am excited to see what you will do with it! :thumbup:


I felt the same way. It was just transportation to the last owner, talk about falling from grace. I can’t complain, I got a great deal!



Bronco said:


> +1


I’ll make it great again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

always love to hear of another 3.2 going through upgrades. i love mine and though i’m less about going faster these days, i do like for it to look like it’s fast.  just this past weekend, i had the resonator delete done. will probably get an intake, and in the very VERY near future, i’m buying an s3 bumper. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love A3 VR6 Threads!

We are watching!









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*



jumalian said:


> always love to hear of another 3.2 going through upgrades. i love mine and though i’m less about going faster these days, i do like for it to look like it’s fast.  just this past weekend, i had the resonator delete done. will probably get an intake, and in the very VERY near future, i’m buying an s3 bumper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bet it sounds much better without the resonator. I always go for a stock appearance, but everything else race car!



korben007 said:


> Love A3 VR6 Threads!
> 
> We are watching!


Voyeur! I’ll help you get your rocks off lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

Just a quick update, the oil separator diaphragm is faulty, so I haven’t even driven it yet. I’m going to repair it after work. Can’t wait to drive this thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Today after work I installed the oil separator diaphragm, valve cover gasket, intake gasket and spark plugs. It actually runs good now! 

Reinstalling the junk front bumper literally pained me haha. I need to find a good used one. 

The oil looked like ****, almost like the guy was doing 15k Intervals. So tomorrow I’m doing all the fluids and a belt. Then haldex and DSG services. The list goes on and on. I can’t start the fun part until it’s back in fighting shape. Lots of maintenance junk still to do.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice progress already! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this beautiful perfect condition 1 except it's red









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Nice progress already!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I can’t stand driving junk haha.



korben007 said:


> I have this beautiful perfect condition 1 except it's red


Pm me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

korben007 said:


> I have this beautiful perfect condition 1 except it's red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time for a harlequin a3:laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

"quite neglected" :laugh: 

seems its been beaten like a red headed step child! cant wait to follow along and see the progress


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

PreMier said:


> "quite neglected" :laugh:
> 
> seems its been beaten like a red headed step child! cant wait to follow along and see the progress


Definitely, 12 hard years spent in Los Angeles. I purchased it from the original owner, It was just transportation In his eyes. 

It’s like a dog, I always get mine from the shelter. All my cars come to me beat up, It’s part of the appeal. The more parts that require replacement, the more reason I have for upgrades!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

My last car, before.









And after!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

Just ordered all of my fluids and filters, Including DSG and Haldex. I also ordered engine mounts, and dogbone mounts from 034. My car money for the month is spent, So the fun billet stuff comes next month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't been checking in here in a while. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I haven't been checking in here in a while. Welcome to the club!


Thank you, That is a very impressive list of goodies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Mounts arrived today, installing tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Your not doing the solid rubber subframe mount are you?  .... Have you read up on it? .... The other 034 mounts are great .... But I've installed a solid mount in my dsg quattro before and it was absolute hell .... Changed it back to stock with BFI stg1 insert after 2 months of teeth chattering .... 

Congrats on the awesome car.

Hyped to see what's to come for this  ....



Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I definitely have big plans for this car. I am aware of the complaints about the mounts. In all my past builds I have used solid motorsport mounts, at least in those cases it never bothered me.

If I hate it I’ll change them. Definitely appreciate your experience though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Such a revival!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I installed the engine mounts, and the bottom dog bone mount. I decided to wait on the upper, after the first test drive I am not experiencing any significant nvh. For me this is the way it should feel, just solid. It feels so good I might just leave it as is. 

Next things on the list, front control arm bushing’s, axles and Brakes. Once I’m satisfied with it mechanically then I can start on the cosmetic stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

That's cool  

.... So the you just pressed in the bottom solid subframe mount? And left the upper puck stock?

That definitely seems to be a good compromise between the soft OEM and full on solid mount .... Because then there's still some play but vastly reduced .... And it's all rubber mounts so it isn't gonna be causing weird wear issues



Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> That's cool
> 
> .... So the you just pressed in the bottom solid subframe mount? And left the upper puck stock?
> 
> ...


Yes sir just the lower one, and no dropping the subframe required! I’m very happy with the results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

So this happened today. I have a long list of more important things to do. However a deal is a deal, I couldn’t pass them up.







.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbaumy34 (Aug 27, 2016)

Tjtalan said:


> So this happened today. I have a long list of more important things to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this build! Makes me want to sell the mk7 gti And buy a wagon!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cbaumy34 said:


> Like this build! Makes me want to sell the mk7 gti And buy a wagon!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks man, MK7’s are awesome. You just need a second car that’s all, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A picture is worth 1000 words.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Front arm bushings. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwfanatic42 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ponto said:


> Congrats on the VR! Mine served me very well, just sold it to a friend with 145k miles on it.


if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get for it?!?! I have one with 148k on it would like to see the market


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Are you using vaico balljoints?

Just noticed a vaico part there.... Amongst all the good liquimoly 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bmwfanatic42 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get for it?!?! I have one with 148k on it would like to see the market


Sold in Canada for 8k in about a day. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*



differentway said:


> Are you using vaico balljoints?
> 
> Just noticed a vaico part there.... Amongst all the good liquimoly
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


It’s the Haldex filter haha. Only one I could get in under a week.




Ponto said:


> Sold in Canada for 8k in about a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Good to know, I paid 1k for my car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tjtalan said:


> Good to know, I paid 1k for my car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Good to know, I paid 1k for my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol definitely a steal... But how much have you put in so far? Obviously not 7k worth...


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Lol definitely a steal... But how much have you put in so far? Obviously not 7k worth...


At this point I’m into it about 1k including the wheels. Everything said and done with cosmetic issues repaired, I’ll be in it about 3k. I work on cars for a living so that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> At this point I’m into it about 1k including the wheels. Everything said and done with cosmetic issues repaired, I’ll be in it about 3k. I work on cars for a living so that helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup imagine if you had to pay labour for all that work lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Yup imagine if you had to pay labour for all that work lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Oh I get it haha. That’s how I got it in the first place, when I hit the client with a $4000 estimate for the valve cover replacement, and all of the maintenance that he had let slip. Axles, bushings, pads and rotors all the way around. It gets extremely expensive if you are not doing the work yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds about right. And they will probably go bitch that Audi's are soooo expensive to maintain....


No not really anything you let fall apart is going to be bloody expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

How should I know when to change out my cv's/axles .... Just thought I'd ask because you would know.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> How should I know when to change out my cv's/axles .... Just thought I'd ask because you would know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


If the CV boots are cracked or torn, then it’s time to pull the axles assemblies and rebuilt. You always want to rebuild your factory axles if possible, never replace with the hundred dollar junk on the Internet.

If all looks good and you are still getting a clicking sound while turning from the CVs, Then it might be time for replacement. 

What kills axles is bad control arm bushings and engine/transmission mounts. The axle is where all of that movement is transferred.

With proper maintenance axles will last a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwfanatic42 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ponto said:


> Sold in Canada for 8k in about a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



damn!!!! i got a great deal haha i picked one up in the bay area for $3300 , smogged and drove it home from South San Francisco! now to turn it into a $7000 car


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I just found my old build, I thought it had been deleted!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6958070-TjTalan-Build


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

My rear front control arm bushings were so bad I had to do them now. The subframe needs to come down to replace the fronts, so that needs to wait a bit. However it is already 10 times better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I started making my intake today. I don’t feel like spending $200 + on something, when I think I can make it myself. So $19 later I’m on my way.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I upgraded my mounts again haha. The street density are still too soft for my taste. So I ordered the motorsports and the dog bone.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Vibration central, haha .... Probably will feel nice though .... And a VR6 is smoother than a 4cylinder so it may not be to rough. Tell us how it feels. Jingley keys at all? 

Does the VR have oil consumption issues on yours?

Also a quick question .... Is the DSG loud and clunky? And does it operate smoothly from initial startup? Your A3 is high miles so I was wondering how that was.

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapatalk


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Tjtalan said:


> I started making my intake today. I don’t feel like spending $200 + on something, when I think I can make it myself. So $19 later I’m on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna make one for me? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*



differentway said:


> Vibration central, haha .... Probably will feel nice though .... And a VR6 is smoother than a 4cylinder so it may not be to rough. Tell us how it feels. Jingley keys at all?
> 
> Does the VR have oil consumption issues on yours?
> 
> ...


Hoping it’s not too bad, I haven’t received the mounts yet, they’re still making new ones. I did get the dog bone, that thing is a work are art. 

No oil consumption at all, but I do get the random clunk down shifting into first. It only happens when it’s hot, from a cold start it is smooth. I honestly think it’s the mounts, we will see. 



jumalian said:


> wanna make one for me?



I kind of put it on the back burner. We raced the Mint 400 on Saturday, So I haven’t had much time between getting the race car ready. If it turns out well I’ll definitely make you one!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely going to be one of the next great threads for the 8P world :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Definitely going to be one of the next great threads for the 8P world :thumbup:


I feel like that’s a huge compliment coming from you man. I better get to work haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> I feel like that’s a huge compliment coming from you man. I better get to work haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good man! It's gonna be quite the revival. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking real good man
Gotta keep them 3.2 alive. Makes me one go work on mine.


----------



## temyong22 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you wanna get rid of your new/old mounts let me know. I was just gonna order set for my VR. 

Btw its great watching this thread. Its good to see some life back in the forum. Looking forward to seeing what else you got planned.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

temyong22 said:


> If you wanna get rid of your new/old mounts let me know. I was just gonna order set for my VR.
> 
> Btw its great watching this thread. Its good to see some life back in the forum. Looking forward to seeing what else you got planned.


Sent you a message Man!



cleanA3 said:


> Looking real good man
> Gotta keep them 3.2 alive. Makes me one go work on mine.


Thanks, lots in store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

So you raced that buggy. That is sweet what motor is in it. I like how you are the mechanic. Been restoring cars for a private car collector for many years. It's sucks my old thread on my car all the pics got lost after photobuccket did that. But like what you are doing


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> So you raced that buggy. That is sweet what motor is in it. I like how you are the mechanic. Been restoring cars for a private car collector for many years. It's sucks my old thread on my car all the pics got lost after photobuccket did that. But like what you are doing


The car is a class 1, it has a Northstar engine. Im not the driver, but I keep it moving. That sucks about you thread, my old threads are my proof haha. I appreciate the kind words, lots of changes to come on the old 3.2...


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Axles finally done and in!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Say what you will about 034, but these things are gorgeous!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Say what you will about 034, but these things are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to ride in the car compared to my VF ones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

What's there to say about 034?? 
There a good company to my knowledge .. I've got some of there parts .... 
There toe links are real quality 
Those mounts are quality looking .... 
Tell us how they feel

Have you done an exhaust mod yet 

Sent from my * using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> What's there to say about 034??
> There a good company to my knowledge .. I've got some of there parts ....
> There toe links are real quality
> Those mounts are quality looking ....
> ...


I have not done my exhaust yet. Im trying to get the maintenance and suspension sorted out before I open Pandoras box with major mods. That being said I had a Fast Intentions exhaust on my S4, I am trying to get them to make one for this car. 

I think I may have an underlying issue the mounts are now exaggerating. Above 3K the car feels like its going to rattle apart. I will update when I figure something out.


cleanA3 said:


> Would love to ride in the car compared to my VF ones
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


How do your mounts feel above 3k?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

They feel great not to stuff I think just right. I do have the 034 mounts in the bottom. Which I feel is a great combo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm just seeing this... congrats on the new (to you) car, things are coming along nicely already. I'm just getting back into my car as well, went to put on rear subframe collars today and ended up finding a bunch of rust, so now I'm removing all the susceptible suspension components (say that 3 times fast) for rust removal so it doesn't actually get bad. 

Keep up the good work; I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes. :thumbup:

Also, I have a solid bottom subframe mount (HPA) and the stock upper and I like it as well.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> I'm just seeing this... congrats on the new (to you) car, things are coming along nicely already. I'm just getting back into my car as well, went to put on rear subframe collars today and ended up finding a bunch of rust, so now I'm removing all the susceptible suspension components (say that 3 times fast) for rust removal so it doesn't actually get bad.
> 
> Keep up the good work; I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, I have a solid bottom subframe mount (HPA) and the stock upper and I like it as well.


My wife was laughing at me for walking around the house saying susceptible suspension components over and over again lol. 

Sorry to hear about the rust, however it sounds like you are repairing it properly.
I definitely think one solid bottom mount on the dog bone is more than sufficient. 

If you’re struts and springs are still available I might pick them up. That should get me through while I save for a quality coil over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

My battery was getting week so I grabbed a new Optima red top. Installation required lengthening the positive cable. So a fifteen minute job turned into a part store run, and solder and shrinking a new cable.

Everything worked out in the end, I’m satisfied with the installation.

Excuse the mess, I vacuumed after the photographs.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

Well its time for my review of the 034 Motorsports engine, transmission and torque mounts. I have put everything through 100 miles of hard driving.

Parts installed.
Motorsports engine and transmission mounts, SKU: 034-509-5015
Billet dog bone, SKU: 034-509-1016
Density line dog bone mounts, SKU: 034-509-1009

My initial impression was horrible. Below 3K RPM this set up felt as expected. However above 3k the vibration was really bad, unacceptable for even a race car. I inspected further and found the bolts securing the two peaces of the trans mount had come loose. I tightened everything up and reinstalled. After that little fiasco everything felt as it should, still vary harsh but acceptable for a Motorsport application.

This is not the set up for a daily, most people would hate the way the car feels. The engine harmonics are felt through the car as a low hum that changes frequency with engine RPM. I personally love it, but this car was never intended to be my daily. I am building it as a weekend toy and track day weapon. This brings me to the good points about this set up. No movement whatsoever, the drive train feels like it is part of the car, almost like a stress member. The chassis literally feels stiffer. The shifts are firm and very precise, wheel hop is nonexistent. I was also getting a vary intermittent hard shift into first gear, it would happen about once in a twenty mile trip. After the mount install the issue is gone.

Everything done, I love this set up. If you want comfort this is not for you. If like me performance and feedback is the measure of a modification, then do it!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

I had my buddy make a muffler delete today. Removed the muffler and the small resonator, so just the main res and cats, surprisingly no drone. 

This is just to get me through until fast intentions finds time to make my exhaust haha.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

https://youtu.be/lrKqCgHfIFw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds real good man. Makes me want to play with my miltek to make it's little louder


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

No need for a custom exhaust now  .... Thats sweet .... We need a flyby, follow and tunnel run videos .... Etc .... VR's are amazing .... 

Also I see the aluminum rear subframe ....  .... that is really nice compared to the rust prone version in my car 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Sounds real good man. Makes me want to play with my miltek to make it's little louder


Thanks man, it is a little raspy though. It will be changed soon, I think Im going to end up with a 42 Draft Designs set up. 




differentway said:


> No need for a custom exhaust now  .... Thats sweet .... We need a flyby, follow and tunnel run videos .... Etc .... VR's are amazing ....
> 
> Also I see the aluminum rear subframe ....  .... that is really nice compared to the rust prone version in my car
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Videos will come soon, Im a little embarrassed with the look of the car at the moment. Some big changes coming next week should help with that issue haha.

Audi needed to save some weight somewhere, Quattro is heavy.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Time for a vote. I have two sets of wheels. BBS CO in a 18/8 ET48, or Oettinger RE’s in a 19/8 ET50. 

Trying to decide which one to put new tires on. I personally am leaning towards the CO, because the CH is one of my favorite wheels.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

BBS obviously   .... the black rim is a bit retro looking .... Somehow those BBS have always looked amazing on the 8P's

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Definitely going with the BBS wheels. I was always under the impression I had BBS CO’s, after much research I am wrong they are legit CH’s. They are getting refinished next week.

Despite popular belief, the OEM wheels were not CO's, but pressure cast CH's. None have writing anywhere on the face (no "motorsports", no BBS/ET43/Germany on the lip). They use standard Audi sized centercaps and ball seat lugs, and have a centerbore of 57.1. They mount up with completely OEM hardware.

CH028: OEM on 2006 B7 S4, 18x8 ET43, PN: 8E0 601 025 [AB,AN] 1H7
CH024: OEM on A3 3.2 S-Line, 18x7.5 ET54, PN: 8P0 601 025 R 1H7. Writing on back "BBS CH 024, 03 45 056, ET54, 8PO 601, 025R". 
CH029: OEM on MKV ED30, 18x7.5 ET51, known as "VW PESCARAS". PN 1K0 601 025 AT QQ9. (Also available under PN 1K0 601 025 CC - not sure what the difference is.) These wheels are "Titan Grey" [QQ9], which is a slightly darker finish than the standard silver, [1H7]. 
CH???: OEM VW Individual (Europe), 18x7.5 ET51, known as "Rockingham". PN 1K0 071 498 AT QQ9. Apparently has alignment holes, unlike other OEM wheels (???).
I've also heard rumors of an ET56 variant. Not confirmed though.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The S4 version would be perfect fitment, w/ shaving the rear fender/bumper tab depending on tires.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> The S4 version would be perfect fitment, w/ shaving the rear fender/bumper tab depending on tires.


These came off an S4, CH028. Wheels are perfect except for all the different coats of paint haha. I am debating refinishing myself, my local wheel place wants $600.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Local powder coating places here charge ~$100-$150 per wheel to media blast and coat. Seems like that would hold up better than paint, but still $$.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Those wheels are nice... I was looking at getting a set of BBS CHs. I still may have to do that in the future, but there's so many other things I'm looking at / in the works that wheels are on the backburner.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Those wheels are nice... I was looking at getting a set of BBS CHs. I still may have to do that in the future, but there's so many other things I'm looking at / in the works that wheels are on the backburner.


love the timeless look of the CH, they work on everything. I always tend to start with the suspension. So wheels are on my priority list at the moment. I actually sent them out to be powder coated, should have them back Monday! I also just spent way to much money on coilovers and 034 adjustable everything haha. Big changes soon!

Next on the list is cosmetics and then power!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> love the timeless look of the CH, they work on everything. I always tend to start with the suspension. So wheels are on my priority list at the moment. I actually sent them out to be powder coated, should have them back Monday! I also just spent way to much money on coilovers and 034 adjustable everything haha. Big changes soon!
> 
> Next on the list is cosmetics and then power!



I hear you. I have a set of lightweight wheels with sticky rubber - I just can't afford BBS wheels at the moment. 

034 suspension components are the cat's meow... you're going to love them if you've never used them before. The end links they make are especially nice.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Wheels are done, picking them up tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Lookin' good! :thumbup:


Thanks you sir. Just waiting for the rest of the goodies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh man that’s exciting! Those look nice


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you Black Forest Industries!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

DSG shift knob?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> DSG shift knob?


Yes sir, looks great but still trying to get it working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Needs more low, soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So the BFI shift knob is awesome. It’s a little hard to set up, but once you get it you’ll be very happy. The one lacking peace of the A3 Interior, damn stupid stock **** knob. 

Sorry for the **** photo.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good man

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Looks good man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks, lots more to come!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Same with me . Big plains for mine. About 1/2 way done converting my car to black interior.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Lots of new parts ordered, cant wait. 

ST XTA coilovers
034 rear sway bar
034 rear subframe inserts 
034 locking collar kit
034 billet upper rear control arms
034 billet rear toe links
034 billet rear sway bar links
034 billet front sway bar links
Powerflex black rear control arm bushings.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Same with me . Big plains for mine. About 1/2 way done converting my car to black interior.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The black completely changes the feel of the car, from a family car to a sports. Exited for you man!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

Just ordered this! But I need to figure out a better way to mount the rings. I hate the solid background.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Just ordered this! But I need to figure out a better way to mount the rings. I hate the solid background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same problem on my bumper that is what I have. The fit is great on it

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> I have the same problem on my bumper that is what I have. The fit is great on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I actually ordered it because yours looks so good and I figured it was the same one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out a nice sline badge 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a nice sline badge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


OK, you figure out a good badge. I’m pretty good with a dremel, So if my rings turn out OK send me yours and I’ll do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good! i installed my bfi knob on thursday and once youve done one, the second would be a cake walk. i broke the stock knob of course


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

Parts started arriving, 17Z!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

PreMier said:


> Looks good! i installed my bfi knob on thursday and once youve done one, the second would be a cake walk. i broke the stock knob of course


Thanks man, the car is coming along. I broke the stock knob also haha, I’m definitely happy with the finished product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Our cars are gonna be twins if I put my co back on. Nice brakes


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Hoping this thing mellows out some of the harmonics I’m getting from the 034 billet engine mounts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Hoping this thing mellows out some of the harmonics I’m getting from the 034 billet engine mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have wondered the same with this. I have one on my old Chevy truck but not my vr

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> I have wondered the same with this. I have one on my old Chevy truck but not my vr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well it’s going on tonight, so we will find out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I will praise this Fluidamper now. This thing does exactly what it says it will. I think with normal mounts the benefits would be harder to notice. However with my set up, the difference is dramatic. I’m talking 50% decrease in NVH, and the engine just feels much lighter. 

Worth every penny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice brakes man! I'm loving my new set. I installed the pulley before I installed my motor/trans, dog bone, and pucks so I never felt how bad the NVH was from all of them. I kept reading posts of people complaining and couldn't understand:laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tjtalan said:


> Well, I will praise this Fluidamper now. This thing does exactly what it says it will. I think with normal mounts the benefits would be harder to notice. However with my set up, the difference is dramatic. I’m talking 50% decrease in NVH, and the engine just feels much lighter.
> 
> Worth every penny!


Mine worked great until the bolt came loose multiple times and destroyed my crank nose. If you feel any new vibration or hear any noise, check it out ASAP. If you used a fresh bolt and followed torque and turn spec., then you're probably OK


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Mine worked great until the bolt came loose multiple times and destroyed my crank nose. If you feel any new vibration or hear any noise, check it out ASAP. If you used a fresh bolt and followed torque and turn spec., then you're probably OK


I fallowed the torque spec, but it’s the old bolt. So I will take it easy until I can get a new one. 

Thanks for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> Well, I will praise this Fluidamper now. This thing does exactly what it says it will. I think with normal mounts the benefits would be harder to notice. However with my set up, the difference is dramatic. I’m talking 50% decrease in NVH, and the engine just feels much lighter.
> 
> Worth every penny!
> 
> ...


Really that good. Must get 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Its really that good, do it.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Parts started rolling in today! I settled on the ST XTA’s, If you can call it that, these things are quality. I also ordered everything 034 makes for the suspension for the 8P 3.2. 
Still waiting on control arms, sway bar, and toe links from 034. 

This thing should be track day approved when it’s all said and done.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh nice  .... Those coilovers are nice, but you have to live in a place wheres there's smooth roads (I had the same coilovers installed at one point) .... Canada, freeze-thaw .... Terrible bumpy .... Even stock cars are terrible bumpy here ....

Are you gonna upgrade to the TT-RS master cylinder for those brakes? 





Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am running KW clubsports with all the 034 parts and it's absolutely amazing. The rear trailing arms make a huge improvement! Your gonna love it. Make sure you get camber plates cause u will want to grab camber for track days!


Tjtalan said:


> Parts started rolling in today! I settled on the ST XTA’s, If you can call it that, these things are quality. I also ordered everything 034 makes for the suspension for the 8P 3.2.
> Still waiting on control arms, sway bar, and toe links from 034.
> 
> This thing should be track day approved when it’s all said and done.
> ...


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> Oh nice  .... Those coilovers are nice, but you have to live in a place wheres there's smooth roads (I had the same coilovers installed at one point) .... Canada, freeze-thaw .... Terrible bumpy .... Even stock cars are terrible bumpy here ....
> 
> Are you gonna upgrade to the TT-RS master cylinder for those brakes?
> 
> ...


If need be I will upgrade the master. I had the same brake set up on my B5 S4. Everyone said it would need the RS4 master to work, it did not. So we will see, next step is Touareg rear 4 pistons. So at that point I might just for good measure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*



korben007 said:


> I am running KW clubsports with all the 034 parts and it's absolutely amazing. The rear trailing arms make a huge improvement! Your gonna love it. Make sure you get camber plates cause u will want to grab camber for track days!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


The STA’s come with camber plates standard! I mean it’s basically a V2 clubsport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking real good


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Got the coilovers installed, I did not anticipate cutting the strut mount, but I did not want to remove the suspension to set the camber plates. So it took much longer then it should have.

I also feel it’s sitting to low, so I will come up some next chance I get. Please excuse how dirty the car is haha.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good, especially with those wheels. If I may ask, why didn't you use the dust boots on the end links?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks npace. When I got my first set of control arms from 034 years back they did not offer the dust boots. I never had issues with that set. On my last car I did put the boots on, however they do not seal tightly at the top. That set actually corroded due to water collecting in the boot and not being able to escape.

I usually clean and paint everything as it comes off. I just don’t have the time I did when I was younger. This thing might end up sitting in the garage for a few weeks so I can do things right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbup: Does ST give the spring rates for that setup? What will you shoot for on alignment for camber and toe?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> :thumbup: Does ST give the spring rates for that setup? What will you shoot for on alignment for camber and toe?


I wish I was able to find the spring rates, I’m still digging trying to figure that out. If it ends up being too soft, A set of Hypercoil’s will slide right in!

The car is not a daily, So I’m going to start out pretty aggressive with my alignment settings. Every Audi I’ve ever owned has responded very well to 3° negative front and rear, and 0 toe. So that’s my starting point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Thanks npace. When I got my first set of control arms from 034 years back they did not offer the dust boots. I never had issues with that set. On my last car I did put the boots on, however they do not seal tightly at the top. That set actually corroded due to water collecting in the boot and not being able to escape.
> 
> I usually clean and paint everything as it comes off. I just don’t have the time I did when I was younger. This thing might end up sitting in the garage for a few weeks so I can do things right.
> 
> ...


Mine have the dust boots, and I just took everything apart (suspension) and am in the process of putting it back together - mostly for rust removal but also because I had a rear end link come loose. With the dust boots, I found that a little mechanic's grease around the rod end before putting the boot on prevented any kind of corrosion. I currently live in the salt belt, and literally only drove the car one time for two hours this past winter, and you wouldn't believe how much corrosion I found - it was everywhere, but the rod ends were rust free. Luckily all of the rust was on the surface and limited to exposed components; I didn't have any issues with the body as the paint and undercoat all held up really well.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Mine have the dust boots, and I just took everything apart (suspension) and am in the process of putting it back together - mostly for rust removal but also because I had a rear end link come loose. With the dust boots, I found that a little mechanic's grease around the rod end before putting the boot on prevented any kind of corrosion. I currently live in the salt belt, and literally only drove the car one time for two hours this past winter, and you wouldn't believe how much corrosion I found - it was everywhere, but the rod ends were rust free. Luckily all of the rust was on the surface and limited to exposed components; I didn't have any issues with the body as the paint and undercoat all held up really well.


That’s actually a really good idea. When everything comes back apart to do the rear bits and brakes, I will put the boots on with some grease.

I’m sitting here worried about dirty components, I guess I have it good in California.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Updat, first drive. I don’t have any of the rear bits installed, including the sway bar. Still my Initial impressions are great. I set the coilovers up hard to start, five clicks from open. Definitely too hard for the street but in the canyons this thing is solid, even without the rear set up properly.

I appreciate KW hooking up with ST, These XTA’s Are basically a club sport version of the V2. Even the instructions are from KW. I think every bit as good as the V2, and I have owned multiple KW products in the past. I even feel these are better than my last set of PSS’s.

Can’t wait to get my brakes and rear bits together, and a good alignment, corner balance.

Also the CH 028 is the perfect wheel for this car in my opinion. At ET43 I have no rubbing whatsoever, and I’m confident I could’ve gotten a bigger tire and still had no issues. I am running the Hankook Ventus V2 Concept 2 in a 225/40/18, very pleased!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The rest of the front brake components came in, Just waiting on the rear set up and it will start going together.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Tjtalan, which set has the camber plates on the 034 website?



Tjtalan said:


> The STA’s come with camber plates standard! I mean it’s basically a V2 clubsport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Tjtalan, which set has the camber plates on the 034 website?


I don’t think 034 offers ST XTA’s, At least not on their webpage.

EuroCollective has the best prices I’ve found. Send them a personal message, they are on for vortex.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

What are you doing for the rear .. been so lazy to get my 17z on after all this headliner swap. But got a good pile of stuff

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> What are you doing for the rear .. been so lazy to get my 17z on after all this headliner swap. But got a good pile of stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Touareg 4pots with CreationsMotorsports brackets and MK5 R32 310mm rotors. Everything is ordered and the car is sitting on jackstands in my garage because the CH’s need about an extra millimeter to clear the front brakes.

I have 5 mm spacers from 42draft designs in the mail. Brackets and everything should arrive end of this week. 

I’m very excited haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Not my car but this is the set up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So this is the first stage of my build. Not everything on the list is installed yet, it is all paid for, but shipping sucks. In about a week this will be my full list of mods.

Engine...
Fluidampr.

Mounts...
034 Billet engine and trans mounts.
034 Billet Spherical dog bone.
034 Torque mounts. 

Suspension...
ST XTA coilovers.
ST Camber plates.
PowerFlex black front arm bushings.
034 Billet sway bar end links, front/rear.
034 rear sway bar.
034 Billet rear upper control arms.
034 Billet rear toe links.
034 Front subframe locking collars.
034 Billet rear subframe mount Inserts.

Brakes...
Front Brembo 17Z
Rear Brembo 4 Piston calipers, with CreationsMotorsports brackets and MK5 R32 310mm rotors.
42Draft Designs wheel studs.

The next stage is cosmetic, getting the car looking the part, then power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

This is the right order to be doing things. :thumbup:

Do you have some high performance driving days or racing experience under your belt? If not, I would slot that in. Best mod you can do.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> This is the right order to be doing things. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have some high performance driving days or racing experience under your belt? If not, I would slot that in. Best mod you can do.


My plan is definitely a track day toy. I have done autocross in the past, but never actually on track. When it’s done I’m going to do some instructor ride along’s at Willow Springs. So full driver mod is in the works as well!

My old B6.
https://youtu.be/T7eBPcEap_8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

is that other caliper there just for the ebrake?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

PreMier said:


> is that other caliper there just for the ebrake?


Yes, small caliper is just the parking brake.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tjtalan said:


> My plan is definitely a track day toy. I have done autocross in the past, but never actually on track. When it’s done I’m going to do some instructor ride along’s at Willow Springs. So full driver mod is in the works as well!
> 
> My old B6.
> https://youtu.be/T7eBPcEap_8


Excellent. You will surprise a lot of B6 people with a well set up A3. I've been instructing for a couple of years and have done loads of track days in the A3. A Haldex tune or controller really helps. If you can find some weight reduction, it gets even better. I daily drive mine, so just remove the back seats and spare tire and call it good.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Excellent. You will surprise a lot of B6 people with a well set up A3. I've been instructing for a couple of years and have done loads of track days in the A3. A Haldex tune or controller really helps. If you can find some weight reduction, it gets even better. I daily drive mine, so just remove the back seats and spare tire and call it good.


That’s why I love this car, I mean it’s a true sleeper. Can’t wait to surprise some 911’s on track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The Selma bumper just arrived, quality is actually really good. We will see after a test fit!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Also started on the brakes. The rotor rings finally arrived after two weeks. Honestly it’s a pain in the ass to install them properly. They are way too big and require a good amount of grinding. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Rear calipers just arrived, will get a rebuild of course.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


> The Selma bumper just arrived, quality is actually really good. We will see after a test fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just do a test fit I ordered all new brackets for the left and right side. Not 1 problem with mine

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*



cleanA3 said:


> Just do a test fit I ordered all new brackets for the left and right side. Not 1 problem with mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The website mentioned possible cutting required. Did you need to clearance anything during install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tjtalan said:


> The website mentioned possible cutting required. Did you need to clearance anything during install?


Pretty sure you need to cut off the horizontal bar behind the grille. At least that's what we did to install the RS style honeycomb grille in the S-line bumper. My son just got this bumper done by a bodyshop as part of a road debris collision repair and it looks like they trimmed this part off. One other note: his car is silver as well and the flat area behind/around the fog grille openings to the inside of the fog lights show up through the grille. I would paint these black (along with the center section under the grille). All personal preference, of course. See driver side fog grille below:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info JR. I was planning on painting the bottom middle portion black. I never would’ve thought about behind the grills, you just saved me a headache!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The fronts are done, just need to find some decals.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Make sure those front ECS lines are long enough .... I had some ECS lines that were too short on full lock so it was causing a sharp bend/kink in the line .... I was lowered to about the same height as you are now .... Just something to check .... Not necessarily the same with your lines for those specific brakes 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> Make sure those front ECS lines are long enough .... I had some ECS lines that were too short on full lock so it was causing a sharp bend/kink in the line .... I was lowered to about the same height as you are now .... Just something to check .... Not necessarily the same with your lines for those specific brakes
> 
> Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


Thanks man, I’ll make sure. I’m using MK4 R32 lines, everything looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Tjtalan said:


> Thanks man, I’ll make sure. I’m using MK4 R32 lines, everything looks good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick question...those are 17Zs up front right? I believe you are not supposed to use brake lines with a standard banjo bolt on those...are the lines from the old R32 of the correct type or did you get them custom made or something?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Quick question...those are 17Zs up front right? I believe you are not supposed to use brake lines with a standard banjo bolt on those...are the lines from the old R32 of the correct type or did you get them custom made or something?


The MK4 R32 lines are a direct swap, the lines thread right into the caliper, perfect fit!


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

Tjtalan said:


> The Selma bumper just arrived, quality is actually really good. We will see after a test fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where’d you get it from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

The bumper is on ebay and actually fits









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Next time I'm in SF I wanna get some pics side by side of our twins!


cleanA3 said:


> The bumper is on ebay and actually fits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Any time 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The 034 sway bar arrived yesterday. Still waiting on the rear control arms and toe links.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Tjtalan said:


> The MK4 R32 lines are a direct swap, the lines thread right into the caliper, perfect fit!


Oh cool good to know. Did you just buy the front lines, since you're doing something different with the rear? I'm thinking of getting that 17Z front set myself but I'm a bit worried about the calipers fitting behind my wheels (OE 18" Audi Rotor wheels) as I read in another thread they may not fit without 15mm spacers...though I'm wondering if he had the "ears" machined enough. Still a 15mm spacer doesn't sound _that_ bad...unless it then causes rubbing when lowered. I guess what sucks is you never really know what fits for sure unless you have all the parts and give it ago :|


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Oh cool good to know. Did you just buy the front lines, since you're doing something different with the rear? I'm thinking of getting that 17Z front set myself but I'm a bit worried about the calipers fitting behind my wheels (OE 18" Audi Rotor wheels) as I read in another thread they may not fit without 15mm spacers...though I'm wondering if he had the "ears" machined enough. Still a 15mm spacer doesn't sound _that_ bad...unless it then causes rubbing when lowered. I guess what sucks is you never really know what fits for sure unless you have all the parts and give it ago :|


Front wheel fitment is hard with 17Z’s. The 18z actually fits better with most 18 inch wheels, they sit further away from the hub. My BBS CH’s require a 5 mm spacer to fit properly, that puts me at a final ET of 38. If I wasn’t running so much negative camber upfront it would be an issue, and look completely stupid.

The only reason I picked the 17Z, I want to run 17 inch wheels for track days. I really think a 15 mm spacer in your application would be too much, depending on the original ET of your wheels of course. Anything more than an ET 40 will give you issues in front.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Bumper fits really good. Definitely needs side skirts now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

These would go great!









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> These would go great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they would, Info please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Need side skirts too

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

These are just OEM S3 RS3 skirts.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> These are just OEM S3 RS3 skirts.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That’s what I thought. Just OEM RS3 haha, vary expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I might try the Votex skirts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those r awesome. They actually match the look of the aftermarket bumper great

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

The votex don't look to good .... No offense .... The look like a cover of the original rocker .... Like extra padding .... Whereas the S3 ones are sharp like a proper skirt .... 

S3 reps on eBay .... What about that?

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> S3 reps on eBay .... What about that?
> 
> Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


I’ve looked at the eBay ones, I just can’t get around the fact they are fiberglass. 

I really have a hard time using parts that are not OEM. I took a chance with my front bumper because of all the good reviews. I’m happy with the fit, so maybe I’ll take a chance on the eBay S3 skirts.

Still much research needed haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the 1-pc flow on the Votex skirts. Perfect match to S-Line bumper, and I think they would look good with the selma bumper, too. S3 would be ideal though.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I like the 1-pc flow on the Votex skirts. Perfect match to S-Line bumper, and I think they would look good with the selma bumper, too. S3 would be ideal though.


I think that looks great!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Rebuilt rear 4 pots! The brackets should be arriving today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So this turned into a fiasco. The brackets are supposed to fit. However a lot of material required removal from both bracket and knuckle.

I need to have a talk with ECS, I could just imagine the poor DIY guy that gets stuck because he doesn’t have the proper tools.

I still need to flip the bleeders and paint the small calipers but I’m done for the day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

What kit did you get? Or was it just the brackets? I was under the impression that you had pieced something together. I've had a similar experiences with a lot of aftermarket parts; none of it fits the way it is supposed to. I've dealt with everything from kinked "exact fit" silicone intercooler hoses, to ebay quality fittings on a "premium" turbo kit, to adjustable end links that were shorter than stock. It's unfortunate, but this is always the way it goes with aftermarket parts in my experience, and is true on virtually every platform.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah just the brackets from ECS. Everything else was pieced together by me. It’s always something, Just glad I did it at my shop and not my house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice work  .... 

Unfortunate about the ECS problem .... 

Did you read my the info I had put in my subframe thread? About the rear springs .... Just if your interested 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*

I hate using spacers. But 42 Draft Designs makes the best. With 5mm for the front, 8mm for the rear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Now that the car is looking fairly sharp .... You could do some dusk flybys .... Pretty please, haha

I would really be interested in what that exhaust sounds like from a bystander point of view 

Cheers

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> Now that the car is looking fairly sharp .... You could do some dusk flybys .... Pretty please, haha
> 
> I would really be interested in what that exhaust sounds like from a bystander point of view
> 
> ...


I’ll get some this week haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome .... Looking forward to it 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

Great thread. 

Car is coming along very nicely. 

I’m envious of your access to the shop & tools...as well as your parts list. 
Doing a build in a residential garage is such a hassle. I think my tool inventory is pretty decent for a ‘shade tree’ guy, but not having accessibility to a shop creates the need (unfortunately) to take some shortcuts. 

Unlike you, I’m never going to see any track days with my car. So. I can not justify spending big dollars on something that I drive once a month. I just want it to look slick (opinion, obviously) & have a bit of reserve power - for when someone pulls up next to me in a WRX on the highway.




Brad.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

uniqueflh said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Car is coming along very nicely.
> 
> ...


Thanks, just trying to log my successes and failures. I have spent way to much money so far, with no end in sight. It seems like every modification to this car creates a new headache. 

I thought I had the rear brake brackets sorted, however I did not consider the expansion of the axle boot during rotation. Now I need to do everything over with new axle boots :banghead:. 

I own a boat shop, so no lift. This is the first car I have been on the ground with and it is not fun.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Your post on the headaches of the rear brake upgrade only makes me lean more to the R32 rear's :laugh:
I'm sure once you get them sorted they will look and be amazing. Thanks for all the info and pictures though.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey Tjtalan .... 

Waiting for the vids still  ....

Near the start of this thread, you said the pcv diaphragm was faulty .... How did you figure this out? .... I may be moving into a 3.2 myself so I want to know how to spot this.

How many hours was it to replace ....

I hope 3.2' are more reliable and cheaper to maintain than the plagued TSI's and T FSI's .... I have a TSI right now and it has been costly ....

Thanks,

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*It’s VR time!*



differentway said:


> Hey Tjtalan ....
> 
> Waiting for the vids still  ....
> 
> ...




Hey!

The VR has been down for about a week. Went up to BigBear and the rear axle boots rubbed through on my rear brake brackets. I am still waiting, almost 2 months now for the rear control arms and toe links from 034. I don’t want to do the same job more then once, so it is not being driven until I have all the parts.









When it comes to the oil separator it will throw fuel trim and mass air faults. When it’s really bad it will miss. The crankcase will also be under extreme vacuum, to the point the oil cap Is very difficult to remove when the engine is running.

These things are basically bulletproof. When maintained properly vary few Issues. Definitely do it!

Everything said and done it’s about a three hour job.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Now I understand .... 

Sorry about the brake bracket/CV boot issue .... Very frustrating when something doesn't fit like the manufacturer claims.

How was big bear?? Were you there for the event? 

Okay so there should be an easy way to spot any issues .... Thanks for the info .... If it's easier to work on, that's definitely a plus for me because the the TSI engine is pretty much an impossibility to work on .... For example if I wanted to re-seal the valve cover cause it's leaking I would have to remove the timing chain system which requires the disassembley of the right side if the engine and then braced from underneath .... Very much out of my league and patience level.

I have already test drove the 3.2 and it's awesome .... I believe it's got sports seats .... Theres much more bolster to them compared to my seats right now.
And factory nav 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Just to insert that the cyclonic oil separator, aka PCV, is not that big of a deal if you are used to working on cars. I put a new valve cover on mine a month or so ago, but now you can get the diaphragm for the separator by itself for much less money.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Two months later but you cannot deny the quality. I will be putting it back together this weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Check it all at full. Suspension travel...my rear end sway bar links on the right side were shaving the brake line!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Check it all at full. Suspension travel...my rear end sway bar links on the right side were shaving the brake line!


Thanks for the advise, I definitely will. hopefully not an issue because my calipers have been relocated to the other side.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

kgw said:


> Check it all at full. Suspension travel...my rear end sway bar links on the right side were shaving the brake line!


+1 

Someone installed a brake line wrong on my car and the upper control arm was rubbing through the brake line .... Just torqued at the wrong angle I guess .... 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Today’s project.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

Tjtalan said:


> Today’s project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those Toe Links allow for enough adjustment to keep from burning through tires if you’re running maximum camber on the control arms?

#becausecambergang


Brad.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

uniqueflh said:


> Do those Toe Links allow for enough adjustment to keep from burning through tires if you’re running maximum camber on the control arms?
> 
> #becausecambergang
> 
> ...


My plan is to run 3° minus in the rear with 0 toe. I know they are capable of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqueflh (Jan 10, 2015)

Tjtalan said:


> My plan is to run 3° minus in the rear with 0 toe. I know they are capable of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 

Based on your posts, I think we have different end results in-mind. 

Yours seems way more performance oriented. While I’m just looking for something visual. 

Right now I believe I am at like -2.2 degrees. And that was the most I could get with stock Toe Links and maintain 0 toe. If I’m reading the 034 product description right, the adjustable control arms are supposed to allow you to hit like -7. That’s a ton of lean, and a bunch of toe to correct for. 


Brad.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Camber for looks? Does not compute....error

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Hope you had a cool one after that day! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Hope you had a cool one after that day! :beer::thumbup:


Needed a cool one after last night. Ran it up the side of a mountain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got that Sline bumper ready to go... What happened under or oversteer?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel real sorry that this happened to you .... Not anybody wants this type of thing in there life.

Hope it's mainly okay and can be repaired.



Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> I got that Sline bumper ready to go... What happened under or oversteer?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I need it now lol, testament to 034’s suspension components, nothing bent. I mean I launched it up and off the side of a mountain. 

Wheel damage, sill damage, and destroyed the bumper. The left rear brake line pulled out, the alignment shop attached it to the wheel speed sensor holder on top of the rear upper control arm. I did not lose all brakes, but I could not slow enough for a hard right. It over steered, then grabbed and sent me up the right shoulder which happened to be a mountain lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> I feel real sorry that this happened to you .... Not anybody wants this type of thing in there life.
> 
> Hope it's mainly okay and can be repaired.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I’ll fix it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> I need it now lol, testament to 034’s suspension components, nothing bent. I mean I launched it up and off the side of a mountain.
> 
> Wheel damage, sill damage, and destroyed the bumper. The left rear brake line pulled out, the alignment shop attached it to the wheel speed sensor holder on top of the rear upper control arm. I did not lose all brakes, but I could not slow enough for a hard right. It over steered, then grabbed and sent me up the right shoulder which happened to be a mountain lol.
> 
> ...


Yikes .... That is why brake problems are so serious .... Sometimes I've discovered things that that a shop has done wrong that are fairly unsafe .... I think next car I'll try to only do stuff that isn't needing to be done at a shop .... 
Odd that the alignment place was touching the brake line though 

Hope you get it all together again without too much hassle. 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> Yikes .... That is why brake problems are so serious .... Sometimes I've discovered things that that a shop has done wrong that are fairly unsafe .... I think next car I'll try to only do stuff that isn't needing to be done at a shop ....
> Odd that the alignment place was touching the brake line though
> 
> Hope you get it all together again without too much hassle.
> ...


To adjust the upper control arm you need to remove it from the spindle. That’s why they handled the brake line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> To adjust the upper control arm you need to remove it from the spindle. That’s why they handled the brake line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah now I understand .... 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Tjtalan said:


> I need it now lol, testament to 034’s suspension components, nothing bent. I mean I launched it up and off the side of a mountain.
> 
> Wheel damage, sill damage, and destroyed the bumper. The left rear brake line pulled out, the alignment shop attached it to the wheel speed sensor holder on top of the rear upper control arm. I did not lose all brakes, but I could not slow enough for a hard right. It over steered, then grabbed and sent me up the right shoulder which happened to be a mountain lol.
> 
> ...


Thank God it was up the mountain instead of down it! Glad you're alright!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Hawkman312 said:


> Thank God it was up the mountain instead of down it! Glad you're alright!


Thanks you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Good news! Nothing actually bent, and I massaged the fender back into position. Picking up a new silver bumper tomorrow from toastedzen!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Nice bumper! It'll be more awesome than before!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Nice bumper! It'll be more awesome than before!


Thanks man, I think so too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So happy right now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Ohhhh that looks quite Nice .... Very clean looking .... 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## tylaughter (Aug 31, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> So happy right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bumper is that? Also, I think it would look great if you swapped out or painted your side mirrors to black. Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

tylaughter said:


> Which bumper is that? Also, I think it would look great if you swapped out or painted your side mirrors to black. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stock Sline bumper. I actually was planing on black mirrors. Black and silver is kinda my thing lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylaughter (Aug 31, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> Stock Sline bumper. I actually was planing on black mirrors. Black and silver is kinda my thing lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that s-line for pre-facelift models? I have an ‘09 s-line and looks different. 

Also, is that your B5S4? I have one of those too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

tylaughter said:


> Is that s-line for pre-facelift models? I have an ‘09 s-line and looks different.
> 
> Also, is that your B5S4? I have one of those too!
> 
> ...


It’s the pre-facelift. The B5 was mine, I basically restored the whole car, Stage III on E85, full paint, I went crazy lol. I got it in the same condition this car was in. 

I sold it when my daughter was born a little over a year ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, that's the name of the game!! I really love the full grille...I have an Oettinger with the plate bar thru it, which I need to install soon. Hey, I paid a fellow member for it over a year ago! It will be way more cool than the oem grille! ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)






Tj
talan;112346583 said:


> So happy right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Mint .... How about black Audi centre caps now? 

https://www.ebay.com/p/Audi-4B0601170AAX1-Genuine-OEM-Factory-Original-Center-Cap/1111273757

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> Mint .... How about black Audi centre caps now?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Audi-4B0601170AAX1-Genuine-OEM-Factory-Original-Center-Cap/1111273757
> 
> Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


That’s actually a great idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

Needs the 4 rings on the grill IMO


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kill-p said:


> Needs the 4 rings on the grill IMO


I completely agree, definitely looks like it’s missing something. Modifying the mount so it looks better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> I completely agree, definitely looks like it’s missing something. Modifying the mount so it looks better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These come with the silly mounts without the cut out in between the rings

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> These come with the silly mounts without the cut out in between the rings
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Dremel to the rescue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well it’s time to put together a VRT. Many big changes coming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> Well it’s time to put together a VRT. Many big changes coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


opcorn:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Where are you going to register it?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Where are you going to register it?


I have people that can get it passed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So, a member of the community let me know he was moving in a different direction. If he wants to be known he will chime in. I put a substantial deposit down on everything, with plans to pick it up as soon as possible.

Basically everything needed for a mean VRT.

Parts list. 
Cts cast short runner intake manifold
Cts ceramic coated exhaust manifold 
Cts ceramic coated down pipe with extr bung for wide band
Tail 44mm wastgate v banded 
Precision 6262 ball bearing t4 flanged with 63 ar better for spool 
Garret fmic it’s the high density 600hp core 
034 intercooler pipping with boost clamps 
Also extra set for stock intake manifold 
034 billet fuel rail 
034 slot maf set up with pigtails 
034 billet diverted valve 
Bosch 850cc injectors with wiring clips 
All gaskets and hardware needed 
Turbo oil feed line 
4” maf set up 
Detach Werks drop in fuel pump 
Osir gauge pod for ashtray area 
Aem boost gauge
Aem wide band 
034 vr6 turbo air intake temp harness 
034 Oil drain flange 
034 Oil filter housing adapter 

Engine 
Arp head studs 
034 compression sropping head gasket spacer 
Super tech valves stainless intake side inconel exhaust side for boost 
Super tech dual spring titanium retainers 
New valve stem seals oem head decked 
Motor has new rear main seal 
All new timing chain components 
New crack pipe thermostat housing
All new sensors coolant hoses to oil filter cooler 
New oil cooler seals 
New water pump 
New front main seal 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Should be bad ass. Nothing like a vr turbo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

cleanA3 said:


> Should be bad ass. Nothing like a vr turbo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Absolutely true. I work at a shop where we build everything from Stage 3 B5s to stage 2 B8 and C7 S cars. Even MQB S3 and RS3 cars. There is still nothing like a vr turbos. Definitely one of it's own.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

As a VR owner, just curious what a turbo setup costs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A3 Wannabe said:


> As a VR owner, just curious what a turbo setup costs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To do it right, with head work your looking at about 10k if you do it yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Should be bad ass. Nothing like a vr turbo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I am very excited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I think we're all excited for you, too! Can't wait to see the results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

i had a bit of catching up to do.. first off, im not excited. im jealous lol! really though, this will be awesome! and post more engine porn if you get the chance, i havent seen any really since i posted mine opcorn:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

PreMier said:


> i had a bit of catching up to do.. first off, im not excited. im jealous lol! really though, this will be awesome! and post more engine porn if you get the chance, i havent seen any really since i posted mine opcorn:


Thanks man, all parts will be in my possession next weekend. Hoping to have it done by Halloween.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

You coming to pick them up?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> You coming to pick them up?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Yes sir, It looks like I’ll be there Friday, possibly Saturday depending on if I stay the night. I would love to see your car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yesterday I canon balled 16hrs and about a thousand miles to pick up all my parts. I got sick the day before, but plans had been made. The last leg was at night and through the desert. I was running on 4hrs of sleep, semi trucks looked like space ships and I was honestly hallucinating lol. 

Long story short I have everything in my Possession to build a monster. Much, much, so very much more to come.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tjtalan said:


> Got the itch again, now I’m in a 3.2 Quattro! I was playing with a B5 S4, great car and we had a lot of fun. However I sold it when my daughter was born, and I have been waiting for the right car ever since, and I have found it. I always missed my A3 so I’m very exited about this car.
> 
> It’s a completely stock, quite neglected 06 with 124k. I have big plans for this car. This will be it’s story, let’s do a build thread!
> 
> ...


Excited for you bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Excited for you bud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

hahaha photo bombed :laugh:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

PreMier said:


> hahaha photo bombed :laugh:


She loves parts man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A little update...

I have been trying to sort out the tuning situation. Having a finished build without a tuner lined up was not something I wanted to deal with. I had options, but the Inspiration was always [email protected]’s old A3. I definitely wanted his tuning. 

It took some back-and-forth but in the end I got the OK to move forward from 034. I consider myself lucky to be getting Nate’s old files.

This week mock up will begin. Once I have everything together on the engine stand I can start building hoses and Insulating everything. It’s crazy how all of the little things start to add up. Things like a turbo blanket, reflective tape, heat insulation for the hoses. I have already spent thousands on this set up and with tuning and everything mentioned I will spend a few more lol.


Just very excited to make it fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well it’s a start, sorting out lines and missing hardware.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

So far, that's a beauty!!:thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks great

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





kgw said:


> So far, that's a beauty!!:thumbup:



Thanks guys, lots more to come.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

How long until the tranny explodes you think ?


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

kill-p said:


> How long until the tranny explodes you think ?


Go get a good 50 or 60 k out of the clutches before they need replacement. my transmission is holding up surprisingly well on mine.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The makings of a turbo oil return line. I’ll probably have close to $1000 in fittings and line when everything is said and done lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been over all of the complaints about going into the drain plug location. This is the way 034 did it, my buddy has 50-60k with it this way, and I even went over the Physics of it. 

This is the finished line and it will work just fine.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Oil lines done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice car dude  Welcome!


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

In for more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I love the way this car sits.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Makes me want to put my CO back on

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

cleanA3 said:


> Makes me want to put my CO back on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The CH is my favorite wheel of all time. Also a common misconception, that the factory Audi wheel is a CO, it is a CH. The CO is gravity cast, the CH is pressure cast. The factory Audi wheel is a pressure cast CH without Motorsport markings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ceramic coated and wrapped downpipe, Not my best work but I’m not doing it again lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

With my last B5 I pulled and massaged the fenders and quarters. When all was said and done I ended up about 20mm wider. This car is going to get the same treatment, needs a bigger tire.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

They make bolt on RS3 fenders

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

With the RS3 fenders I would still need to massage the quarters, unless I wanted a staggered set up with bigger fronts. I’ve never been a staggered fan, plus the fenders I have seen are expensive. This is just my time and materials.

Still just kicking around ideas though, knowing this car needs paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Osir and SRS tec also make front fenders for these.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

differentway said:


> Osir and SRS tec also make front fenders for these.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Links please

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

korben007 said:


> Links please
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


SRS tec ....

https://www.srs-tec.de/group-de?groupID=129892&groupID1=129899

Pre facelift Osir

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=A38PEB

Facelift Osir

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=A38PREB

The vented ones for the pre look cool ....


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> Links please
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


https://streetperformance.ch/product/wide-fenders-gt-for-audi-a3-8p/

http://www.a3s3.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=A38P-V1WD&Category_Code=S32BOE

If I was going to do it I would use OEM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

*another option*

https://www.bks-tuning.com/wide-fenders-audi-a3-8p.html

found these ones as well.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Did you do the weaving of the leaves?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Did you do the weaving of the leaves?


Sorry this took so long. It started life as I one peace strand of fake vine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Final fuel system components. It goes in Thursday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice. If I may ask, why wrap the DP if it's ceramic coated?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Nice. If I may ask, why wrap the DP if it's ceramic coated?


Honestly I’ve never used ceramic coating. It was a trust/overkill thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

It has begun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

In so excited to hear your review when your done!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:











Tjtalan said:


> It has begun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some motivation!https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c2eafc95f914/VID_20161207_233023071~2.mp4

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> Some motivation!https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c2eafc95f914/VID_20161207_233023071~2.mp4
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Love it, can’t wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I did not get as much done as I would’ve liked yesterday, but things are much cleaner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Stock cams?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

JRutter said:


> Stock cams?


Yes sir, in this configuration I’m already going to be pushing the limits of the DQ250. That and they are very expensive, so that’s how I justify not having them.

I haven’t said anything yet, but I’m about to get my hands on a MK4 R32 trans, so we will see how everything plays out in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

They are low mass with hollow core, the Schrick's are solid and heavy. Have fun, good looking build. :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I ran into my first fitment issue today. The up pipe would not fit past the wastegate dump tube. The front engine mount bracket has a useless protrusion on the right side. Had I known this when the engine was out it would have been a vary easy fix, in the bay it was not lol.

I had to remove a hacksaw blade and go to town by hand. With that and a drill I was able to butcher this thing out. Now that I know everything fits I will clean it up later.

The aluminum peace I cut off.









After the cut.









Everything fits!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

How are you passing smog check?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I waited to install until smog was due. Literally passed the week before it came out. So I now have two years. I don’t plan on being in California two years from now lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A lot more work then initially expected. Almost every component requires some small modification to play nice with it’s neighbor. 

It’s all the little changes that make it yours. I like saying I built that, so it comes with the territory.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I’m going to start fuel system mock-up tonight. Could not help myself, had to throw these on real quick. However they may end up in a completely different location.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I got the rail done, I should have my valve cover back tomorrow. I don’t want to plum from the rail until that is installed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> I got the rail done, I should have my valve cover back tomorrow. I don’t want to plum from the rail until that is installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your just running a single pump for now?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Tjtalan said:


> A lot more work then initially expected.


These vrt installations are far from a plug in affair. That being said your build is coming together very nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> These vrt installations are far from a plug in affair. That being said your build is coming together very nicely. :thumbup:


Thank you, everything is coming together. Just a little more effort then initially anticipated.



korben007 said:


> Looks like your just running a single pump for now?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


For now the DW65 in tank. I have plans for something a little different. When I install the DW I will be inspecting for the possibility of a single in tank brushless. 

If all else fails it will get a surge tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> Thank you, everything is coming together. Just a little more effort then initially anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's talk about it. Have been researching the same route. My surge tank works great just loud. Would love to go to a single brushless. I'm about 80% there figuring it all out. Might be easier to get the harness and setup made if I tell them I need more than 1.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Valve cover back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Pretty snazzy there, Mr. TJ!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Pretty snazzy there, Mr. TJ!


Lol, it’s a lot more flash then I’m used to. The Bronze powder coat was already applied when I purchased the parts. So I’m just running with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

i think it looks bad ass O_O


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

I second that emotion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

PreMier said:


> i think it looks bad ass O_O





A3 Wannabe said:


> I second that emotion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, I’m very happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Last of the fuel lines done. The list is getting smaller!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Injectors installed, fuel rail, Intake manifold, valve cover installed, for the last time finally.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Today I spent a good 5hrs finishing up all the custom fit peace’s, like fuel lines and coolant hoses. It’s basically ready to assemble at this point.

The last real hurdle is the intake from turbo to air filter. The Frankenstein nature of this build (combining 034 and CTS) has lead to some fitment issues. The main being the turbo inlet, the 034 intake bits do not work with the slightly different angle of the CTS manifolds turbo location.

So I am fitting together some Vibrant bits. The hard part is incorporating the diverter valve and crankcase vent. Both vent into this location, so I need to have ports welded into one of the new Vibrant peace’s. This is a time killing setback.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, this is where I stop for the night.


















I got the axles and drive shaft reattached. I also figured out my intake. Just need to have some diverter, and breather bungs welded into the tube. It’s been slow progress.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the coolant line not clear?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> Does the coolant line not clear?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That’s why I stoped, I’ll think on it with a clear head tomorrow. The coolant temperature sensor location does not work anymore, and the upper radiator hose goes right into the throttlebody.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So after a good look at the CTS website, it states that one of the throttle body mounting holes needs to be modified. They do not say why, But the interference with the upper radiator hose is obviously the reason. I will look into it tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

It's coming along nice. I'm not as familiar with the 3.2 cars, but the quick connect fittings for the coolant hoses can be a pain to deal with, if that's what you're talking about with needing to modify the area below the throttle body.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks npace. It’s actually just a normal hose coming off of the thermostat housing, but it is now pointing directly at the TB. It looks like I can modify it to work, but the hose will be contacting the TB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> Thanks npace. It’s actually just a normal hose coming off of the thermostat housing, but it is now pointing directly at the TB. It looks like I can modify it to work, but the hose will be contacting the TB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll show you mine. It's similar

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you. My plan is to cut the bolt hole in half, use a shorter bolt. It will be nice to see how it’s done on your car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I cut the mounting bolt location down to about half of its original size. The hose should just clear, and the coolant temp sensor will need to be connected before the TB goes on. When the sensor fails it will require some work to repair.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Typing this as I take a break from the wiring. It’s coming together!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Good progress!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Good progress!


Thanks, It’s been slower then expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yes, life goes on  Perhaps it goes together better: a more measured pace!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

It’s the little things at this point. Two hours trying different combinations of hoses. In the end I’m happy, nothing is touching. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Machined and polished







...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Here's a good thing for the DSG that keeps it alive in the hot of both heated use and just heat...

https://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1908


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Here's the path, and it was a long one, of development, over at the R32 forum:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7031983-USRT-DSG-quot-ICECAP-quot-Cooling-System


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

It’s been on my radar, one of my next purchases. Just need to get it moving first haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I had to cut some corners today, use some stuff I had lying around. I ordered 12 2.5in Tbolt clamps, they did not fit the 2.5in Intercooler Pipe, it’s closer to 3in. My mistake thinking Inside diameter instead of out. I could not wait another week so it got worm clamps for the moment.









All I could find was blue silicone tubing, so that’s what I used. All of these things will be cleaned up after tuning. 









It’s hard with a build like this, I expect everything to be as nice as the part it sits next to. It ends up getting really time consuming and expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You are almost there man, the persistence is worth it.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Today was productive, I installed the DW65 in tank pump.









Had the bungs for the diverter valve, and catch can welded in.









Also decided the Intercooler was to low, so I notched the crash bar. I will paint the bar and line everything up better tomorrow.









I’m running out of things to do, just waiting on tuning at this point. Once that is done all of the plumbing will get cleaned up so everything looks the part.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

This is coming along really, really well. I'm embarrassed that I haven't finished my gearbox swap yet. 

With the in-tank fuel pump, are you aware of the need for an updated control module? This is required on 2.0T cars mostly because the OE wiring can't handle the required amperage. I'm not sure if that's true for you, but it's something to look into.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The 2.0T has a high pressure fuel system. It works a little differently, so on the 3.2 it is just a drop in set up.

Don’t feel bad, this is going on a month of the car sitting in the same spot. Life happens and money is tight at the moment, so it will sit for a month or so more until I can afford the very expensive software for the engine and DSG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

So this is not going to work lol.









I don’t know how much more I can cut.









I guess I will cut as much as I can tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Paint it black and call it good? Another option could be to use 2 x AWIC units like the B5 S4, but of course that's more $$$.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Cut all the way, then bolt a long piece of flat metal across the top for bracing?

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Paint it black and call it good? Another option could be to use 2 x AWIC units like the B5 S4, but of course that's more $$$.


I’ll make it work tomorrow, I would destroy it on the first bump as it is. I think I can get it about level with the bottom of the bumper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> Cut all the way, then bolt a long piece of flat metal across the top for bracing?
> 
> Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


I’m going to try cutting all the way to the flat top of the bar. I think that will give me just enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I went all in today, cut the damn thing in half. My plan is to have the cooler welded in place once everything is sorted.

























I could not wait, I needed to know it would start. So I turned down the fuel pressure and it fired. Only ran for about five seconds, but it started!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Way cool :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Way cool :thumbup:


Thanks, it’s sorting itself out surprisingly. The car knows what it wants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Fitment issues are always a struggle with things like this. Glad you worked it out. I'm sure welding it in will work fine. :thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking real good 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally got this little project completed.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Car is home, it’s basically done. Just need to sort out tuning.

Don’t mind the bumper, it’s just sitting on there.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Looks very clean and uncluttered...But, it's got serious Zoom!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> Looks very clean and uncluttered...But, it's got serious Zoom!


Thanks, my goal with this car was always a fast track day sleeper. I want to sneak up on the Porsche guys at willow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> Thanks, my goal with this car was always a fast track day sleeper. I want to sneak up on the Porsche guys at willow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to have that inter-cooler anodized black if you want to stay a sleeper. Very cool build BTW.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

ceese said:


> You need to have that inter-cooler anodized black if you want to stay a sleeper. Very cool build BTW.



What he said ! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

i don't want to sound like an a$$hole but, cutting your impact bar in half was a terrible idea. Even cutting into it the first time was bad. Think of an impact bar like crumble zones in a hood. It is made to take the impact of a collision. With it cut in half like that you run the risk of destroying your motor or even worse causing harm to you and your passengers in the event of a collision. I would immediately try and source a new/used one and then find another way to mount the intercooler.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

AngryGiraffe said:


> i don't want to sound like an a$$hole but, cutting your impact bar in half was a terrible idea. Even cutting into it the first time was bad. Think of an impact bar like crumble zones in a hood. It is made to take the impact of a collision. With it cut in half like that you run the risk of destroying your motor or even worse causing harm to you and your passengers in the event of a collision. I would immediately try and source a new/used one and then find another way to mount the intercooler.


I understand your concern, but if Audi thinks it’s good Enough for the Europeans and the RS3, then I’m fine with it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

That is the factory 8p RS3 design by the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> I understand your concern, but if Audi thinks it’s good Enough for the Europeans and the RS3, then I’m fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always weld a new modern (S3 8V??) thinner crash bar on-top of the other existing bar then paint the whole intercooler and bar setup matte.

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

differentway said:


> You could always weld a new modern (S3 8V??) thinner crash bar on-top of the other existing bar then paint the whole intercooler and bar setup matte.
> 
> Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


I’m very happy with the way it turned out. I’m honestly not worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> I’m very happy with the way it turned out. I’m honestly not worried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya it's has turned out mint! 
And the intercooler would do a similar if not better job of being a crash bar.



Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

differentway said:


> Ya it's has turned out mint!
> And the intercooler would do a similar if not better job of being a crash bar.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I hope you are kidding. There is no way an intercooler would do a better job than the OEM impact bar. An intercooler is not designed to take the impact of a crash.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Hahaha! I hope you are kidding. There is no way an intercooler would do a better job than the OEM mpact bar. An intercooler is not designed to take the impact of a crash.


Oh hahahaha .... True .... Audi designs stuff so well lol.

Anyway it's definitely not designed to but it will have the ability to slow down an impact due to smushing technology.

If Audi designed an intercooler crash bar than I doubt that it will differentiate much from making your own .... Praps if Tj welded it all together it would help.

I dunno .... 

It doesn't matter hardly, considering I don't think this is a daily driven family vehicle.

Sent from my Throne using Tapacar


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Over a month since our last update- still tuning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

He has been intoxicated by the sound and can no longer function.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Over a month since our last update- still tuning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly not much has changed. It’s running, but still not tuned. Since the beginning of this thread I have spent so much money on this car, finances are just required elsewhere at the moment.

Should be some updates in the next couple of weeks.

Check out audia3vrt on Instagram for some sound clips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I’m feeling motivated. I think this thread might pick up again. Charging the battery.

Time to dig it out!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> I’m feeling motivated. I think this thread might pick up again. Charging the battery.
> 
> Time to dig it out!
> 
> ...


Yes! Been lurking for updates...fantasizing about doing this + manual swap more than I probably should be since you launched this thread 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Yes! Been lurking for updates...fantasizing about doing this + manual swap more than I probably should be since you launched this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about selling it, then I drove a clients. The bug has bitten again. I get side tracked and lose interest because I have so many projects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Tjtalan said:


> I was thinking about selling it, then I drove a clients. The bug has bitten again. I get side tracked and lose interest because I have so many projects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Selling it? I swear I saw it for sale on FB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Selling it? I swear I saw it for sale on FB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did, then I got cold feet haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh good- your thread and Npace’s manual swap thread are the best things going on this forum! Looking forward to updates!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Tjtalan said:


> You did, then I got cold feet haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good. Want to see this thing tuned and running. :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Don’t hold your breath guys. It’s just on hold, It’s getting cleaned, covered up, and hidden away for about a year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tjtalan said:


> Don’t hold your breath guys. It’s just on hold, It’s getting cleaned, covered up, and hidden away for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just tune it wtf?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> Let's just tune it wtf?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I need engine, DSG files, and a wideband sensor set up. You know what that costs, Ive taken some hits recently. Just not in the budget at the moment. 

If I want to hold onto it, that means sitting on it for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Tjtalan said:


> I need engine, DSG files, and a wideband sensor set up. You know what that costs, Ive taken some hits recently. Just not in the budget at the moment.
> 
> If I want to hold onto it, that means sitting on it for a bit.
> 
> ...


Understood, I've been sitting on my A3 parts stash for ~2 yrs. Still no DSG tune either. Will keep monitoring the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Pulled it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Drove it home 30 miles without any issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, things are moving along again. I decided to use a stand alone ECU. I went with the EMU Black, it has all of the features that you could ever want. Things like boost by gear, and rolling anti lag, just to list a few. 

I will be tuning it myself, I would rather take the time and learn versus paying someone. However if need be this ECU opens up many more options for tuners. Many of the guys in Europe are using this same set up on R30’s, lots of willingly given expertise. The mechatronic will be tuned by UM.

So long story short, it’s back on track!


https://ecumasterusa.com/products/ecumaster-emu-black-standalone-ecu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is awesome! I don't see a plug and play harness for our car? Definitely a more pricey route than 034 and much more time consuming, but the end results could be awesome. I feel like if I went anything beyond what I have now I would have to go stand alone as well. Excited!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

korben007 said:


> This is awesome! I don't see a plug and play harness for our car? Definitely a more pricey route than 034 and much more time consuming, but the end results could be awesome. I feel like if I went anything beyond what I have now I would have to go stand alone as well. Excited!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


I ordered the plug and play harness for the MK4 R32. From guys that have done it, all that is required is a few pins being moved. 

This was my order, the price is damn close lol. 
Also you remove hundreds of dollars worth of gauges from the equation With the Bluetooth module.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I put the EV14’s back in today, wired in new pins and connectors. The last set of connectors did not seat properly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Learning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Emu Black, plug and play harness, Bluetooth module, and boost solenoid.

I’m being told from guys in Europe that are running this set up, just plug it in and go, even with the DSG. We will see!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Excited to see where this goes, and am pretty impressed that you'll be tuning your own ECU. Does the EMU Black have any built in safety features to avoid you accidentally doing something harmful to your engine during the tuning and testing process? Not that I predict you doing that - more so just for my own curiosity.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking good and glad to see some movement on this project again. :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good. I looked into stand alone but there's issues with direct injection. I'm curious to see your thoughts on how it runs vs the stock ECU.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

TBomb said:


> Excited to see where this goes, and am pretty impressed that you'll be tuning your own ECU. Does the EMU Black have any built in safety features to avoid you accidentally doing something harmful to your engine during the tuning and testing process? Not that I predict you doing that - more so just for my own curiosity.


The Black is surprisingly feature packed for the price. Every data stream that should, has safe guards. For example, if fuel pressure drops below a specified safe point, I have a number of strategies. From pulling boost, to limiting RPM, and even a complete shut down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Looks good. I looked into stand alone but there's issues with direct injection. I'm curious to see your thoughts on how it runs vs the stock ECU.


In the near future the black will have support options. That’s the cool part, always updating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Looking good and glad to see some movement on this project again. :thumbup:


Yeah it’s been longer then expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Quick update. 

EMU black plugged in, base map loaded, DSG setting entered. It runs and shifts, complete plug and play!

When I get everything permanently mounted, I’ll get some pics and better info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I need to retract part of my previous statement, it is not plug and play. It’s close, but I don’t want people reading this in the future and thinking it’s easy. 

The MK4 R32 uses Bosch 4.2 wideband, the MK5 R32 based 8P uses the newer 4.9. The PNP kit EMU offers is for the MK4. Both sensors have 6 pins, but are wired differently. All that’s needed is moving some pins around. 

Also, the MK4 uses a fan control module. The MK5 does not, it is ECU controlled. Very easily wired and controlled by the Black, but not PNP.

So please don’t think this is a plug and go type deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

https://youtu.be/jiCuGMYQ6UI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome. Car sounds great in the clip as well. The ECU was primarily to make the turbo upgrade work, right?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I think there are few noises better than a turbo VR6.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

npace said:


> Awesome. Car sounds great in the clip as well. The ECU was primarily to make the turbo upgrade work, right?


 Both 034 and UM have great files for my car. So I could have used the of the shelf stuff. This was more for the future, my car will constantly change, now I’m not bound by the tuning. Also Ive wanted to get into tuning, this is my way of learning. 




TBomb said:


> I think there are few noises better than a turbo VR6.


I must agree, it’s intoxicating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


> Both 034 and UM have great files for my car. So I could have used the of the shelf stuff. This was more for the future, my car will constantly change, now I’m not bound by the tuning. Also Ive wanted to get into tuning, this is my way of learning.



Nice. I plan to do another tune myself; I've thought about going with eurodyne for the same reason, but I'm also scared I'll mess something up.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Literally weeks after my purchase lol.


https://www.ecumaster.com/products/emu-black-plug-and-play/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> https://youtu.be/jiCuGMYQ6UI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What exhaust are you running?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

ceese said:


> What exhaust are you running?


It’s a 3in CTS down pipe, mid pipe, with a local exhaust shop 3in cat back with a Magnaflow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> It’s a 3in CTS down pipe, mid pipe, with a local exhaust shop 3in cat back with a Magnaflow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I’ve been driving it finally. Still needs lots of love, but it’s giving me motivation. 

https://youtu.be/a8V4QgZpG30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Best
sound
evar!!!!!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> Best
> sound
> evar!!!!!


I must agree, best sound ever! Its intoxicating, no tunes needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Some dirty shots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good. I think I remember you saying you're in SD, right? That apartment complex looks like one I used to live in a long time ago in San Marcos. If it is, small world. 

Anyway, car is legit, how do you like the power?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry npace for the no response, I’ve been MIA. That complex was in Los Angeles. I’ve been in the middle of a move to Tulsa OK, so that’s my excuse. 

Well anyway, I dragged the bit$& with me 1500 miles from Los Angeles to Tulsa. Still a work in progress, but hurting good old boy feelings none the less. 
I’m motivated again so updates coming soon.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking good.... no worries about a lack of response. Glad the move went okay in the middle of everything else going on.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, the world is a mess man. I’m lucky to be a decent technician. Work is all around, the auto industry never shuts down. Tulsa is nothing like California, no stay at home orders here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

What gauge is that? Looks good!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Settled in and working on the A3! Are you driving it on the open roads?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Yes, you are on the open roads... 

"hurting good old boy feelings none the less"


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I take it the gauge in question plugs into the OBD2 port? As npace said, "What gauge is that?" I've been searching...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tjtalan said:


> View attachment 79118
> View attachment 79119
> View attachment 79120


Nice work Thomas, really clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The gauge is wired into the can line, directly into the standalone harness. It’s made by BTI, 12 configurable pages, all ECU data is available!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

kgw said:


> I take it the gauge in question plugs into the OBD2 port? As npace said, "What gauge is that?" I've been searching...


The gauge is wired into the can line, directly into the standalone harness. It’s made by BTI, 12 configurable pages, all ECU data is available! The mount came from an eBay vender, fits in the factory vent after disassembly.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I’ve been getting the tune sorted out, doing everything myself. Sitting at 1bar boost, the DW65 fuel pump is now maxed out on e85. It’s actually been my daily driver for the last month. The car is a blast!
Next step now is upgrading the upgraded fuel system haha!


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I think I owe everyone fallowing an update. I’ve reached out with some questions, and just ghosted some. Life has been full of life lately! 

I overpowered my clutches on the stock DSG file after 500 miles of abuse, tuned on E85 and 20psi. I won’t get into it but all of the stateside DSG software guys really wanted no part of my car. I couldn’t say why, but I think it’s a combo of my old mech # and the standalone. I ended up with TVS DSG software, it was a pain going back and forth, but in the end I’m very happy with the outcome. 
I pulled the engine and trans for some new clutches, but fell into the same old habits, not happy until all the little bugs are sorted. So I’m now going through everything with it out.

Fueling changes, intercooler hard pipes, and some still in the works awesome sauce coming soon!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Rollin', rollin', rollin'!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

When you remove the condenser / compressor, what are you doing to evac the system? I need to pull my engine and would rather just remove everything up front and roll it out, but I hesitate because of the R34.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I’m so bad with this thread, npace I use a legit machine in the shop, recover, vacuum, and charge.
When I replaced the clutches I reused the cover. The seal now leaks lol. I have a new cover but the car is put away in the garage. I’ll get to it eventually, but I’m not motivated.

I’m enjoying my new daily at the moment, 8V 2.0TQ.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

The 8V with just a stage 1 engine, stage 2 DSG, from REVO.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> The 8V with just a stage 1 engine, stage 2 DSG, from REVO.
> 
> View attachment 129345


Is that 8V a new toy ?


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Bronco said:


> Is that 8V a new toy ?


About a week now, It’s supposed to be a daily driver, but I’m already playing with it haha!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tjtalan said:


> About a week now, It’s supposed to be a daily driver, but I’m already playing with it haha!


Hahaha 

A3 or A4 ? (I can't tell)


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Bronco said:


> Hahaha
> 
> A3 or A4 ? (I can't tell)


16 A3 2.0TQ, it’s really a surprising car. Incredibly impressive performance from just a stage 1 Revo tune.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats, the MQB platform is pretty awesome. I moved in mid-august, and haven't been able to get anything done. That should change this month (November), but we'll see.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks npace! Your the OG build, I enjoy it very much. So updates are always appreciated. Congrats on the move, it’s always a pain.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Figured I would share.


----------



## 2.0Maybe (4 mo ago)

what manifolds where you running on the vr6 ? I have been looking around but all the good ones are in the UK.


----------



## benforseter_21 (1 mo ago)

Tjtalan said:


> So I got the itch again, now I’m in a 3.2 Quattro! I was playing with a B5 S4, great car and we had a lot of fun. However It was sold when my daughter was born. I have been waiting for the right car ever since, and I have found it. I always missed my old A3 so I’m very exited about this car.
> 
> It’s a completely stock, quite neglected 06 with 124k. I have big plans for this car. This will be it’s story, let’s do a build thread!
> 
> ...


Mine served me very well, just sold it to a friend with 145k miles on it.





Speed Test​


----------

